# Αράχοβα ή Αράχωβα; Αράχοβα



## nickel (May 21, 2011)

Η παρουσίαση του βιβλίου αρχίζει με *Αράχοβα* στον τίτλο και περνάει σε *Αράχωβα* πιο κάτω.

http://www.lifo.gr/team/readersdigest/24549

Όμως το βιβλίο έχει _Αράχωβα_ στο εξώφυλλο:








Έτσι μάθαμε να τη γράφουμε τον καιρό που οι λέξεις και τα τοπωνύμια ήθελαν τα ύψιλον και τα ωμέγα τους για να μοστράρουν ελληνικότητα. Αλλά η Αράχοβα είναι από σλαβικό τοπωνύμιο _Orechovo_ («καρυδότοπος») και τη βρίσκουμε με -_ο_- στα λεξικά του Κέντρου, στον Πάπυρο ή στο Μείζον.

Βικιπαίδεια και άλλες σελίδες είναι πιθανό να δίνουν και τους δύο τύπους, ίσως από φόβο μην τις ξεχάσει το Γκουγκλ.

Με την ευκαιρία: να βάλουμε και κανένα νεολογισμό από το βιβλίο εδώ.

Με την ευκαιρία (2): Το βιβλίο είναι _σατιρικό_ και όχι _σατυρικό_. Νταξ;


----------



## SBE (May 21, 2011)

Η ταμπέλα στην είσοδο του χωριού γράφει Αράχοβα ή Αράχωβα;

ΥΓ Τα Αραχωβίτικα Αχαΐας πώς τα γράφουμε;


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2011)

*Αραχοβίτικα Αχαΐας*
Τα *Αραχωβίτικα* είναι ένα παραθαλάσσιο χωριό στα βόρεια της Πελοποννήσου στην πρώην Επαρχία Πατρών στον νομό Αχαΐας .
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Αραχοβίτικα_Αχαΐας

Ίδια σχιζοφρένεια.

Για τις ταμπέλες, ντρέπομαι που το λέω, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 22, 2011)

Εδώ είναι σωστά, Αράχοβα, αλλά πώς ονομάζεται ακριβώς ο εικονιζόμενος απεργός κύριος;


----------



## SBE (May 22, 2011)

Εγώ όμως θυμάμαι πολυ καλα τις ταμπέλες στα Αραχωβίτικα (έχουν και ιαματικά λουτρά εκεί). Όλες με ωμεγα είναι. 
Αλλά γιατί τέτοια μανία να βγούμε όλοι ανορθόγραφοι; Ας αρχίσουμε από τη Νέα Ιόρκη πρώτα και μετά ας πιάσουμε τα δικά μας. Αλλα βέβαια ποιός θα αλλάξει τη Νέα Υόρκη χωρίς να τον παρουν με τις πέτρες;

Στο τέλος θα παρακαλάμε να υιοθετήσουμε το λατινικό αλφάβητο για να λυθούν τα προβλήματα μας. Arahova και καθάρισες.


----------



## sarant (May 22, 2011)

Η πλάκα είναι ότι σε αραχοβίτικη ιστοσελίδα έχω βρει εκτενή προσπάθεια να ανασκευαστεί η οφθαλμοφανής σλαβική ετυμολογία. 
http://arahova.net/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=122&Itemid=80

Καταλήγουν στο... δωρικό "ωβή" που έχει το πλεονέκτημα ότι διατηρεί και το "αρχοντικό" ωμέγα!

Ανάμεσα στις άλλες ανακρίβειες που λένε, ότι σε καμιά Αράχοβα του ελληνικού χώρου δεν καλλιεργήθηκαν καρυδιές, τη στιγμή που η σχετικά γνωστή Αράχοβα του Πάρνωνα σήμερα λέγεται Καρυά.


----------



## meidei (May 22, 2011)

Είμαι κάπως υπέρ της αυτοδιάθεσης κι εγώ. Αν οι ντόπιοι θέλουν να λένε τον τόπο Αράχωβα, Υόρκη ή Μακεντόνιγια, λίγος λόγος μας πέφτει, κι ας έχουμε την ετυμολογία ή ό,τι άλλο με το μέρος μας.

Αυτά, μέχρι να καταργήσουμε το ίψιλον, το ομέγα και τα σύνορα, γιατί προσωπικά δεν τα γουστάρω.


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2011)

SBE said:


> Ας αρχίσουμε από τη Νέα Ιόρκη πρώτα και μετά ας πιάσουμε τα δικά μας. Αλλα βέβαια ποιός θα αλλάξει τη Νέα Υόρκη χωρίς να τον παρουν με τις πέτρες;


Apples and oranges. Στην _Αράχοβα_ δεν έχουμε καμιά απλοποίηση. Έχουμε διόρθωση της ορθογραφίας ελληνικού τοπωνυμίου με βάση τη βεβαιότητα ότι προέρχεται από τη σλάβικη λέξη, άρα δεν δικαιολογείται το -_ω_-.

Το άλλο ερώτημα έχει να κάνει με την απλοποίηση στις μεταγραφές ξένων ανθρωπωνυμίων και τοπωνυμίων. Θα απλοποιήσουμε τη _Λισσαβώνα_ ή _Λισαβώνα_ σε _Λισαβόνα_; Τη Βαρκελώνη; Τη Βοστώνη; (Και οι δυο με -_ω_- για να μοιάζουν με τη Μεθώνη.) Εγώ λέω να μην πολυπειράξουμε τις ορθογραφίες των εξελληνισμένων γιατί δεν ξέρεις πού θα σταματήσει η διόρθωση (πριν ή μετά την _Ιαπωνία_;). Το ίδιο θα μπορούσε να πει κανείς και για την _Αράχοβα_. Αλλά όταν βλέπουμε όλες τις νεότερες πηγές μας να συμφωνούν σε κάτι, καλύτερα να κάνουμε χαρά και να ακολουθούμε.


----------



## pidyo (May 22, 2011)

sarant said:


> Η πλάκα είναι ότι σε αραχοβίτικη ιστοσελίδα έχω βρει εκτενή προσπάθεια να ανασκευαστεί η οφθαλμοφανής σλαβική ετυμολογία.
> http://arahova.net/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=122&Itemid=80
> 
> Καταλήγουν στο... δωρικό "ωβή" που έχει το πλεονέκτημα ότι διατηρεί και το "αρχοντικό" ωμέγα!
> ...


 
Μου άρεσε η διαδικασία της ετυμολόγησης στην τοπική ιστοσελίδα πάντως: Μην είναι σλάβικο το τοπωνύμιο; Όχι. Μην είναι ελληνοσλάβικο; Ούτε. Ελληνικότατον είναι. Έχει μια κορύφωση. Για να μην τους αδικούμε πάντως, η ορθογραφία των τοπωνυμίων συχνά ακολουθεί τις παρετυμολογίες, ιδεολογικά φορτισμένες ή όχι: μεταξύ πολλών άλλων παραδειγμάτων, κάπως έτσι έγινε και η Βέροια Βέρροια από τους Βυζαντινούς.


----------



## Earion (Jan 3, 2013)

Πρώτα πρώτα η σωστή γραφή με το όμικρον δεν είναι πρόσφατη. Δεν είναι καινούργια μόδα ούτε βαρύνεται με υποψία για υπονόμευση της γλώσσας. Το ζήτημα απασχόλησε τους λογίους ήδη από τα τέλη του 19ου με αρχές του 20ού αιώνα, από τότε δηλαδή που άρχισε η επιστημονική μελέτη των τοπωνυμίων. Το ζήτημα δηλαδή είναι καθαρά ορθογραφικό.

Δεύτερον, η ερώτηση που έρχεται αυθόρμητα στα χείλη όποιου μελετήσει λιγάκι το θέμα είναι: όχι «γιατί με όμικρον» αλλά «γιατί με ωμέγα». Ποιος ήταν ο λόγος που κάποτε (υπό άλλες συνθήκες) επιλέχθηκε το ωμέγα; Τι εξυπηρετούσε το ωμέγα; Όχι ασφαλώς κάποια «αντιστρεψιμότητα», γιατί όλα τα τοπωνύμια που λήγουν σε /οβα/ στις ευρωπαϊκές γλώσσες γράφονται είται με --ova είτε με --owa. Και, το ακόμα ισχυρότερο επιχείρημα, όλα μα όλα τα τοπωνύμια με κατάληξη /οβα/ ή /οβο/ απανταχού της Ελλάδας γράφονται με όμικρον, αρχίζοντας από τη Στρέζοβα, τη Γκλόγκοβα, τη Γιάλοβα, τη Σιλίμποβα και την Κλείσοβα και τελειώνοντας στην Τσίμοβα, το Κεράσοβο και την Καρατζόβα. Μα και το τοπωνύμιο Αράχοβα στο Χρονικόν του Μορέως με όμικρον γράφεται (αφορά τη Μεγάλη Αράχοβα της Αρκαδίας). Ώστε αν είναι κάποιος που καινοτομεί (και υποχρεώνεται να υποβάλει σε κρίση το σκεπτικό του) αυτός είναι ο θιασώτης του ωμέγα.

Τρίτον, οι παρετυμολογήσεις που διαβάζουμε στις Βικιπαίδειες και αλλού είναι ευσεβείς πόθοι και η θέση τους είναι στο μουσείο των παραδοξοτήτων. Διότι παραδοξότητα είναι να νεκρανασταίνεται μια ξεχασμένη δωρική λέξη, που προσδιόριζε κάποια υποδιαίρεση του πολιτικού σώματος στην αρχαία Σπάρτη («ωβά»), για να ετυμολογήσει ένα μεσαιωνικό τοπωνύμιο στη Βοιωτία. Καταρχήν, αν ίσχυε η ετυμολογία με την «ωβά», θα έπρεπε να ισχύει για όλες τις Αράχοβες σε όλη την Ελλάδα (και είναι αρκετές). Αντίθετα, η ετυμολόγηση από τη σλαβική λέξη για την καρυδιά είναι λογικότερη, διότι και σε υψόμετρο βρίσκονται όλες οι Αράχοβες και σε δασωμένο μέρος κοντά. Ειδικά δε η Αράχοβα του Πάρνωνα είναι διάδοχος οικισμός στον ίδιο χώρο των αρχαίων Καρυών, γι' αυτό και μετονομάστηκε σε Καρυές το 1928.

Τέταρτον, καμιά σχέση δεν έχει η Αράχοβα με το πώς γράφουμε τη Νέα Υόρκη και τη Βαρκελώνη. Η Βαρκελώνη και η Βοστώνη γράφτηκαν με ωμέγα κατά το Μεθώνη για κάποιο λόγο, με βάση μιαν αρχή, που ήταν γενικής ισχύος, και την οποία δεν χρειάζεται να αναλύσουμε εδώ. Ήταν γενικής ισχύος κάποτε. Το αν θα συνεχίσει να ισχύει και σήμερα, πώς, σε ποια έκταση και υπό ποιες προϋποθέσεις είναι θέμα άλλης συζήτησης. Αλλά οι θιασώτες του ωμέγα στην Αράχοβα δεν υπακούουν σε κάποια γενικότερη αρχή. Λένε μόνο «έτσι έχει επικρατήσει» ή «έτσι αρέσει στους κατοίκους». Μα αυτό δεν είναι αρχή λειτουργίας. Και στην τρέλα πρέπει να υπάρχει μια μέθοδος. Το λέει ο βάρδος.

Πέμπτον, το θέμα θα έπρεπε να είχε λήξει από καιρό. Η πολιτεία με διοικητική πράξη του 1940 (με κυβέρνηση που δεν θα την κατηγορούσε ποτέ κανείς για υστέρηση σε θέματα εθνικά) αποφάσισε ότι το όνομα του τόπου γράφεται με όμικρον*. Η Αράχοβα του Πάρνωνα δεν χρειάστηκε να διορθωθεί, γιατί όπως είπα είχε ήδη αλλάξει όνομα. Οι υπόλοιπες Αράχοβες και τα Αραχοβίτικα θα έπρεπε να συμμορφωθούν. Αλλά φαίνεται πως η ισχυρογνωμοσύνη των Βοιωτών τους επηρεάζει κι εκείνους.Τι να κάνουμε, από την Αρχαιότητα ήταν κεφάλια αγύριστα οι Βοιωτοί, δέχτηκαν και ισχυρές αρβανίτικες επιδράσεις στη διάρκεια των αιώνων...

Έκτον, και σπουδαιότερο, ακόμα και το Λεξικό Μπαμπινιώτη είναι σαφές και λιγόλογο: Αράχοβα με όμικρον. Επιτέλους για μια φορά όσοι συμφωνούμε μπορούμε να το παίξουμε και λίγο αυθεντία!

* Πηγή. _Επίτομο γεωγραφικό λεξικό της Ελλάδας_. Μιχαήλ Σταματελάτος, Φωτεινή Βάμβα - Σταματελάτου. Αθήνα: Ερμής, 2001.


----------



## SBE (Jan 3, 2013)

:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------

